# Curious.



## TiffPeters (Nov 15, 2013)

I brought my new snake home yesterday and was told it is a Children's Python. However, several of my friends have said it looks like a Carpet Python. (these aren't pro herp keepers, but they do have carpet pythons themselves)

Any help would be awesome


----------



## saximus (Nov 15, 2013)

Your friends should stop smoking whatever they're smoking. Going off head shape and pattern, it's an Antaresia.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 15, 2013)

it looks like a spotted python antaresia maculosa


----------



## TiffPeters (Nov 15, 2013)

I didn't think it was a Carpet. They just confuse me with their opinions!!


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 15, 2013)

TiffPeters said:


> I didn't think it was a Carpet. They just confuse me with their opinions!!


i would be taking what they have to say with a grain of salt after an id like that , not saying to totally ignore them but dont take their advice as gospel either theyve clearly got a long way to go themselves , or as sax said their smoking something funky 

that guy is most definitely an antaresia of some sort head shape , pattern and colour are all indicators


----------



## TiffPeters (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah, its my first snake so wanted to make sure. And you guys are awesome for the help  timely and friendly :3


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 15, 2013)

You will find that your snake has enlarged and symmetrical head scales from the level of just back of the eyes forward. Carpets have small irregular scales on top of the head. The dark spots on a Children’s Python are smaller, much more regular and rounded in shape in shape and do not tend to coalesce along the mid-dorsal line. They also tend t be much lighter in colour but this does vary. What you have is a Spotted Python (_Antaresia maculosa_) that will be very similar and also grow to just a metre in length. You can easily confirm this by checking the sub-caudal scales (ventral scales backwards from the vent). A Spotted has all sub-caudal scales divided. A Children’s has the first lot of sub-caudal single and the rest are divided. 

If you specifically wanted a Children’s then take it back and complain loudly! If you like the snake you have then keep the Spotted but do let the seller know that you are aware you did not receive what you were told you were receiving. If the individual disputes this then them with the hard facts as above. 

Blue


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't go taking any advice off your friends, that certainly looks nothing like a carpet


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 15, 2013)

looks spotted to me


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2013)

Its a nice Spotted Python.
Your friends probably don't even have carpets..maybe they just think they do


----------

